# Bill Cosby  "I'm 83 and tired"  a must read and so dead on



## Lovebears65 (Dec 20, 2012)

Bill Cosby "I'm 83 and Tired"

"I'm 83 and Tired" Worth reading..... 



"I'm 83 and I'm Tired"

I'm 83. Except for brief period in the 50's when I was doing my National
Service, I've worked hard since I was 17. Except for some some serious
health challenges, I put in 50-hour weeks, and didn't call in sick in nearly
40 years. I made a reasonable salary, but I didn't inherit my job or my
income, and I worked to get where I am. Given the economy, it looks as
though retirement was a bad idea, and I'm tired. Very tired. 

I'm tired of being told that I have to "spread the wealth" to people who
don't have my work ethic. I'm tired of being told the government will take
the money I earned, by force if necessary, and give it to people too lazy
to earn it. 

I'm tired of being told that Islam is a "Religion of Peace," when every day I
can read dozens of stories of Muslim men killing their sisters, wives and
daughters for their family "honor"; of Muslims rioting over some slight
offense; of Muslims murdering Christian and Jews because they aren't
"believers"; of Muslims burning schools for girls; of Muslims stoning
teenage rape victims to death for "adultery"; of Muslims mutilating the
genitals of little girls; all in the name of Allah, because the Qur'an and
Shari'a law tells them to. 

I'm tired of being told that out of "tolerance for other cultures" we must let
Saudi Arabia and other Arab countries use our oil money to fund mosques
and madrassa Islamic schools to preach hate in Australia , New Zealand ,
UK, America and Canada , while no one from these countries are allowed to
fund a church, synagogue or religious school in Saudi Arabia or any other
Arab country to teach love and tolerance.. 

I'm tired of being told I must lower my living standard to fight global
warming, which no one is allowed to debate.

I'm tired of being told that drug addicts have a disease, and I must help
support and treat them, and pay for the damage they do. Did a giant germ
rush out of a dark alley, grab them, and stuff white powder up their noses
or stick a needle in their arm while they tried to fight it off? 

I'm tired of hearing wealthy athletes, entertainers and politicians of all
parties talking about innocent mistakes, stupid mistakes or youthful
mistakes, when we all know they think their only mistake was getting
caught. I'm tired of people with a sense of entitlement, rich or poor. 

I'm really tired of people who don't take responsibility for their lives and
actions. I'm tired of hearing them blame the government, or discrimination
or big-whatever for their problems. 

I'm also tired and fed up with seeing young men and women in their teens and
early 20's be-deck them selves in tattoos and face studs, thereby making
themselves un-employable and claiming money from the Government. 

Yes, I'm damn tired. But I'm also glad to be 83.. Because, mostly, I'm not
going to have to see the world these people are making. I'm just sorry for
my granddaughter and their children. Thank God I'm on the way out and not
on the way in. 


There is no way this will be widely publicized, unless each of us
sends it on!

This is your chance to make a difference.


" I'm 83 and I'm tired. If you don't agree you are part of the problem!


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Dec 20, 2012)

I disagree with some what he has to say but Bill Cosby is awesome and an amazing human being. It's some bullshit that the black community shunned him when he criticized the lack of intelligence in their community.


----------



## Duped (Dec 20, 2012)

Poignant - thank you; that was a delight to read! I bet the left hates him!


----------



## Votto (Dec 20, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Bill Cosby "I'm 83 and Tired"
> 
> "I'm 83 and Tired" Worth reading.....
> 
> ...



Link?


----------



## Votto (Dec 20, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> I disagree with some what he has to say but Bill Cosby is awesome and an amazing human being. It's some bullshit that the black community shunned him when he criticized the lack of intelligence in their community.



I now respect this man more than I ever have.  I knew there was a reason I always liked him.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Dec 20, 2012)

Is still one of the funniest comedy albums of all time. I remember being a little kid and listening to it over and over on my parents' record player.

...Sorry, I'm a huge Bill Cosby fan.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 20, 2012)

The Cos is denying he wrote the piece appearing in the OP:

"Theres an email floating around  entitled Im 76 and tired  purportedly sent by me. I did not write the email, I did not send the email, Im not 76, and I dont subscribe to the ugly views expressed in the email. We are coming up to an important anniversary on Sunday, which is a day when we should all come together. Whoever wrote this email is not thinking about our country, or what is important. If you get the email, its time to hit DELETE."

If you got the BOGUS email, it&#8217;s time to hit DELETE! - Bill Cosby


----------



## Greenbeard (Dec 20, 2012)

Remember last year when this stuff was entitled "I'm 76 and I'm tired" and Bill Cosby said on his website "If you got the BOGUS email, its time to hit DELETE!".



> Theres an email floating around  entitled Im 76 and tired  purportedly sent by me. I did not write the email, I did not send the email, Im not 76, and I dont subscribe to the ugly views expressed in the email. We are coming up to an important anniversary on Sunday, which is a day when we should all come together. Whoever wrote this email is not thinking about our country, or what is important. If you get the email, its time to hit DELETE.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Dec 20, 2012)

I always knew Bill Cosby was a good person from his comedy to his recent comments about blacks owning their own problems and to quit blaming white people for drugs, crimes, unwed mothers, etc. 

Now, he is taking on the liberal culture as a whole....awesome.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 20, 2012)

"Georgetown University sociology professor Michael Eric Dyson wrote a book in 2005 entitled Is Bill Cosby Right or Is the Black Middle Class Out of Touch?[21] In the book, Dyson wrote that Cosby was overlooking larger social factors that reinforce poverty and associated crime; factors such as *deteriorating schools, stagnating wages, dramatic shifts in the economy, offshoring and downsizing, chronic underemployment, and job and capital flight.*[22] 

"Dyson suggested Cosby's comments 'betray classist, elitist viewpoints rooted in *generational warfare*.'"[21]

"Cornel West defended Cosby and his remarks, saying, 'he's speaking out of great compassion and trying to get folk to get on the right track, 'cause we've got some brothers and sisters who are not doing the right things, just like in times in our own lives, we don't do the right thing... He is trying to speak honestly and freely and lovingly, and I think that's a very positive thing.'"

Bill Cosby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Oldguy (Dec 20, 2012)

Yep, it's totally bogus.  The tip-off should have been when he used the phrase "national service" in relation to military service.  Nobody is this country calls it that.

Bill Cosby's Commentary Says That He is 76 and Tired- Incorrect Author!

You people are such chumps.  You're so gullible you might as we'll wear a sign on your head that says, "Please screw me."

Of course, the GOP says "Thanks for your vote....sucker."


----------



## Votto (Dec 20, 2012)

Oldguy said:


> Yep, it's totally bogus.  The tip-off should have been when he used the phrase "national service" in relation to military service.  Nobody is this country calls it that.
> 
> Bill Cosby's Commentary Says That He is 76 and Tired- Incorrect Author!
> 
> ...



In all fairness, did I not ask for a link to confirm this?

I suppose it was too much to ask of any black man.  I'm thinking Obama got 100% of the black vote.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Dec 20, 2012)

Votto said:


> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it's totally bogus.  The tip-off should have been when he used the phrase "national service" in relation to military service.  Nobody is this country calls it that.
> ...



Wow really? Just because this letter was a hoax you need to insult an entire race of people? You just completely lost my respect.


----------



## Votto (Dec 20, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Oldguy said:
> ...



Why is this such an insult.  Obama is such a swell guy.  In fact, according to statistics about 96% of blacks voted for Obama.  Does this also insult blacks or is that 4% a game changer for ya?


----------



## mjollnir (Dec 20, 2012)

Votto said:


> Oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it's totally bogus.  The tip-off should have been when he used the phrase "national service" in relation to military service.  Nobody is this country calls it that.
> ...



Sounds like 100% of the black cock in your neighborhood voted for your soft, warm mouth.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Dec 20, 2012)

Votto said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Because you have a partisan view and you're whining that a black man is incapable of that partisanship.


----------



## Votto (Dec 20, 2012)

BallsBrunswick said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > BallsBrunswick said:
> ...



I'm just proving a point.  The overwhelming number of blacks who did not vote for Obama are negligable.  Deal with it.

As for being partisan, I could care less about the GOP.  Just because Hermann Caine and his family may not have voted for Obama does not impress me.


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 20, 2012)

obvious fake is obvious


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 20, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Bill Cosby "I'm 83 and Tired"
> 
> "I'm 83 and Tired" Worth reading.....
> 
> ...


I see no link in your post.
Cosby is 75 years old. He was born July 12, 1937.

Bill Cosby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## auditor0007 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> Bill Cosby "I'm 83 and Tired"
> 
> "I'm 83 and Tired" Worth reading.....
> 
> ...



You been duped.  Cosby never wrote this.  In fact, he states on his website that he never wrote this hateful E-mail.  In the original, he is said to be 76, not 83.  

Cosby is a class act, and he has acknowledged some failures in the black community where blacks don't take enough responsibility for themselves; however, he has not fallen off the edge as so many others have.  

Bottom line, research shit before you throw it out there as fact so as not to make yourself look like an idiot.


----------



## auditor0007 (Dec 20, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Cosby "I'm 83 and Tired"
> ...



Cosby never wrote this.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2012)

Another FAIL from Lovebears65.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 21, 2012)

Wonder which right wingnut site that "email" came from.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 21, 2012)

*The Old Jarhead seems a likely candidate:*

"I&#8217;m tired of being told how bad America is by leftwing millionaires like Michael Moore, George Soros and Hollywood entertainers who live in luxury because of the opportunities America offers. 

"In thirty years, if they get their way, the United States will have the religious freedom and women&#8217;s rights of Saudi Arabia, the economy of Zimbabwe, the freedom of the press of China, the crime and violence of Mexico, the tolerance for Gay people of Iran, and the freedom of speech of Venezuela. Won&#8217;t multiculturalism be beautiful?"

The Old Jarhead: I'm Tired--some updates


----------



## konradv (Dec 21, 2012)

A quick check of snopes is in order whenever something like this comes up.

snopes.com: Bill Cosby - I'm Tired


----------



## tooAlive (Dec 21, 2012)

Here's the real, updated version of "I'm old and I'm tired." Written by former US Senator, Robert A. Hall.



> I&#8217;ll be 63 soon. Except for one semester in college when jobs were scarce, and a six-month period when I was between jobs, but job-hunting every day, I&#8217;ve worked, hard, since I was 18. Despite some health challenges, I still put in 50-hour weeks, and haven&#8217;t called in sick in seven or eight years. I make a good salary, but I didn&#8217;t inherit my job or my income, and I worked to get where I am. Given the economy, there&#8217;s no retirement in sight, and I&#8217;m tired. Very tired.
> 
> I&#8217;m tired of being told that I have to &#8220;spread the wealth around&#8221; to people who don&#8217;t have my work ethic. I&#8217;m tired of being told the government will take the money I earned, by force if necessary, and give it to people too lazy or stupid to earn it.
> 
> ...



The Old Jarhead: I'm Tired--some updates


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2012)

Must be Christmas

The bogus Bill Cosby email is circulating again

Doesn't even sound like Bill Cosby


----------



## blastoff (Dec 21, 2012)

My first thought was it's probably bogus, but I nonetheless agree with much of what the author wrote.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 21, 2012)

Bill should sue


----------



## tristanbills (Feb 4, 2013)

Bill Cosby is 75 years old.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 4, 2013)

Over and over again..bullshit is bullshit.

Why the heck when things get shown to be false..do people put it up anyway.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Over and over again..bullshit is bullshit.
> 
> Why the heck when things get shown to be false..do people put it up anyway.



Seems they have been pushing this tired Bill Cosby nonsense for ten years

See?  Even a black person says so


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 4, 2013)

Is there anything more pathetic than a whiny rich guy?

He worked hard for 50 years?  He told jokes and funny stories and made millions doing it.  That's not working hard, that's having fun and getting paid (very well) to do it.

So  Bill,  quit your bellyaching and be thankful for the gifts you were born with.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 4, 2013)

Votto said:


> BallsBrunswick said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Dear V: marginalizing or discounting the 4% makes the division worse.
How do you know the political Einsteins we most need to support and hear from are not
in that 4%?

There's a Black Republican community business advocate in my neighborhood who wrote out a budget and grant proposal to save the last 10 historic houses for Veterans. And another friend of mine, also a Black Republican introduced us to someone who is trying to help promote those plans, to save a national historic district destroyed under Democrat administrations while the leadership has been divided and run over by corporate interests.

If you want to help, please Sign the White House Petition to support the Vet Housing plans:
http://wh.gov/yV6l
Freedmen's Town Historic Churches and Vet Housing

I also used to complain, protest even yell in person at fellow Democrats and especially the Black leaders who kept going along with plans for demolitions and evictions.  That didn't work. What has finally made progress is uniting the community and working together to overcome these divisions and support each other, not tear each other down.

I am totally against the self-destructive, exploitative and dependent relations sold to the lower income minorities as reason for funding supporting and electing party leaders.

But dividing these minority groups against themselves by politics just reinforces that mess, so the key to undoing that dependency is for more established business leaders to work with the more dependent members to develop and invest in local plans for recovery and sustainable economic development, and quit diverting funds to party leaders to pit them against each other for votes!


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Over and over again..bullshit is bullshit.
> ...



I like his speech at a college graduation, where he talked about how you couldn't top the wisdom of older folks. He quoted his grandmother's comment on whether the glass is half full or half empty.  She said it depends if you're the one pouring or receiving!


----------



## alexcross13 (Feb 12, 2013)

I definitely agree alot of people don't want to take  responsiblity for their actions.


----------



## UKRider (Feb 12, 2013)

alexcross13 said:


> I definitely agree alot of people don't want to take  responsiblity for their actions.



Me too. Finding that sweet spot of responsibility can be a touch search. 


( I notice that this is your first post so welcome alex. )


----------



## soWWMD (Apr 20, 2013)

Just to point something out this is not something Bill Cosby wrote.  It was written by Robert A. Hall, a former state senator from Massachusetts. It started making the rounds in August 2011 attributed to Bill Cosby however.  If you believe in the points in this story, while not agreeing its not fair to publicly attribute a story to someone when they said they did not write it.


----------



## soWWMD (Apr 20, 2013)

I posted that it was fake after it was reposted by a Facebook friend.  They deleted my comment and left the post up.


----------



## editec (Apr 20, 2013)

I knew it was a RIGHT WING FAKE  the moment it read that he did not work while he was in "national service".

Cosby was a Navy Hospital corpsman stationed at Philadelphia Naval Hospital.

I worked with Nurses who worked with him.  They knew him well and worked side by side with him.  they were his bosses.

Believe me, when he was in the NAV Hospital Corpman mostly worked their asses off doing shitty work for EXTREMELY low pay.


----------

